# quincho



## turulata

Hola a todos,
como es la primera vez que hago una consulta, espero estar haciéndolo bien. Quisiera saber si la palabra "quincho" tiene una traducción exacta en portugués, teniendo en cuenta que está vinculada a una cuestión cultural.
Hasta ahora, algunas personas me dijeron "quintal", "chácara", "sítio", pero ninguna me parece adecuada. Habrá alguna otra posibilidad?
Gracias


----------



## zema

Hola Turulata y bienvenida!
Creo que ninguna de esas opciones, pero no sé cómo se dice "quincho" en portugués. Tal vez sea mejor incluir en el post una buena foto que muestre un quincho como el que tienes en mente y describirlo un poco para que puedan ayudarte. Hay varias discusiones sobre el tema en el foro inglés/español que también pueden servir.


----------



## willy2008

Para los nativos esto es un quincho


----------



## Weliton

Não consigo imaginar uma tradução, mas pelo que vi _quincho_ é um lugar para se fazer um almoço com churrasco, um lugar coberto que tem uma mesa e a churrasqueira.


----------



## turulata

Não consigo imaginar uma tradução, mas pelo que vi _quincho_ é um *lugar para se fazer um almoço com churrasco, um lugar coberto que tem uma mesa e a churrasqueira*.

É mesmo ... será que tem uma palavra pra isso?


----------



## turulata

Gracias a todos ! Excelente idea la de adjuntar una foto o imagen para "ayudar a ayudarme"


----------



## fernandobn97007

Me parece um alpendre.


----------



## zema

_Quiosque_, tal vez? Estuve viendo en Google Imágenes: “quiosque com churrasqueira” y son muy parecidos a nuestros quinchos, casi idénticos. Pero no sé si es un término de uso común…


----------



## Weliton

Excelente *zema*!
Na minha opinião sem duvidas é quiosque.
Apesar de ser mais comum ver aqui no Brasil chamar de quiosque: barzinhos pra tomar um cafezinho rápido, ou pra tomar sorvete.
Mas com certeza _quincho_ corresponde perfeitamente a QUIOSQUE.
"No jardim da casa tem um quiosque, pra dias de churrascada"

+ parabéns zema


----------



## Carfer

fernandobn97007 said:


> Me parece um alpendre.


 
É o que lhe chamaria um português de Portugal, ou, talvez, um _'telheiro_' (em rigor, se a cobertura for de telha, mas aplica-se frequentemente a outros tipos de cobertura).


----------



## Weliton

Alpendre parece se referir mais a uma _varanda_.
Mas é uma...
_Quincho, _pode ser também um varandão de almoço.


----------



## zema

Obrigado, Weliton, um abraço aí!

  Y Carfer, a juzgar por las fotos de Google, algunos _alpendres_ y _telheiros_ también son muy parecidos a los quinchos, sobre todo los que están aislados de la casa. Los que son tipo _varandã__o_ creo que no, por aquí los consideraríamos “galería”.


----------



## turulata

Zema, muito obrigada.
Eu tinha pensado na palavra "quiosque" mas achava que não era utilizada pra se referir às partes de uma casa, que era só "barzinho" num parque ou na praia, etc.

Weliton, muito boa a sua citação: "No jardim da casa tem um quiosque, pra dias de churrascada"
Pra mim também "alpendre" parece o que a gente (na Argentina) fala de _"galeria"_

Novamente, obrigada a todos !!! Aprendi muito e estou gostando de participar nestes fóruns


----------

